# '56 Chevy



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

My kids build models too an my son has finished his Chevy. It's built box-stock except that he had to widen the body to fit the wheels and tires under, so there are spacers that he made between the chassis and the body. He's was still debating on adding the decals or not when we took these pics. 














































Here's the engine










After consideration, he decided to put the decals on the side.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Very nice work! One thing I would suggest is trying a black wash in the grill area.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks good! I would drive that car.

Sounds like some tricky work to fit the big tires but the result was worth it.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Sweet! He did a nice job on that dash and the engine.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Man you keep busy! Nice work as usual!


----------

